# Cramping 3-4 months post partum?



## honeygrl

My baby is breastfed only and I haven't had a period yet but for the last week or 2 I have had these dull achey cramps that feel kindof like period cramps but don't seem to be going away. They get worse when I'm holding baby or breastfeeding but it seems like it's been too long after birth for it to still be related to childbirth. I did have a rough labor but everything seemed to be better until this.... could this be a sign my period is trying to come back? Anyone else getting cramps still without having a period yet? I am going to call my doctor but I'm sure i won't get seen until next week and was hoping it's just some normal thing that I don't remember from before.


----------



## Sarahkka

I can't remember if I had this or not that far after the birth. I didn't get my cycle back until I stopped breastfeeding, and even then it took three months, so I don't think I had a whole lot of uterine-like cramping at that point. It could be totally normal, though, so I'd try not to worry. You are doing the right thing to just go get it checked out.


----------



## The Missus

Not much help, but I have the same thing going on. I exclusively BF too, and a few times I've felt sure I was going to start a period but none came although I had all the symptoms. Hope you get sorted okay.


----------



## honeygrl

I am starting to think maybe it's pain from my hips going back into place. My best friend told me my butt is starting to shrink finally and get less wide which got me thinking that maybe that's what's making me hurt. We've been joking for weeks about how huge my butt has been since baby came along. I was a size 2 before I got pregnant so it's funny for me to be as big as I have been. 

It seems like everything hurts lately though. My hips, my back, my knees are KILLING me. I am the only one who really ever holds Beau though because DH gives him back the minute he cries so my body is so so tired all over. He even goes to work with me and he gets so bored in the office that he always ends up sitting in my lap at my desk while I work. One day my arms will be stronger than my DHs and I'm gonna beat him up and make him hold the baby all day long. lol


----------

